# Hi!



## kdavey505 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello!
My name is Katherine, I'm 24 from New Mexico, in the US. I am in Torino until December (perhaps longer?). I float around a lot typically, but I've come to realize how important it is to connect!
I am currently holding a nanny position ( I take odd jobs, here and there). I have a background in social welfare, but my last job was leading horseback tours in Greece...
I am up for anything: from coffee to wine to hiking to movies...please feel free to get in touch with me and let's have fun in Torino!!
Merrily
me


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

if you make that pescara you have got a date , no just joking i hope you have a good time in italy


----------



## kdavey505 (Sep 20, 2012)

pudd 2 said:


> if you make that pescara you have got a date , no just joking i hope you have a good time in italy


I wish! I only got here Wednesday but am getting antsy to get out....I work pretty long hours, so I can appreciate a pick me up! Always in the mood for weekend adventures, though!


----------



## SullyisHere (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Kathy,,,

I'm in Los Angeles and thinking of moving to Italy. I always like it there when I visit but I'm wondering if its just a case of the grass is always greener. Do you like it there? Thoughts?

Joe


----------

